# Boot Manager Androids First Multi-Booter Application



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

Team Init 2 Winit Applications which includes me and conap from xda released our first application and we are happy to annouce Androids first multi-booter application. The app lets you boot up to 5 ROMs on your phone at once and boot between them with just a reboot by installing up to 4 ROMs to your sdcard.

Full manual can be found here
http://init2winitapps.com/stories/BMManual.html

Forum: search for that don't want to get in trouble 
Follow us on twitter: @init2winitapps
Visit our homepage: Init 2 Win It Applications
IRC #init2winitapps
Or contact us at: [email protected]

Get it in the market for $2.99

Boot Manager In The Android Market
View attachment 2138


We've had tremendous feedback so far and many happy multi booted users
We stand 100% behind the app if you have any issues feel free to contact us on the forum, irc or email and we'll respond that day and you always will talk directly to us.


----------



## Krymsyn (Jun 13, 2011)

Very cool, I'm definitely going to try this out here in the near future.


----------



## gflam (Aug 27, 2011)

Sounds good we look forward to your download


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

Paid for... Can't wait til it gets support for x... Thank you for your hard work

We have nothing to fear but running out of beer


----------

